# Tumbler... strange question



## rfellmanjr (Jul 31, 2014)

Someone offered me a hot dog roller ( for free) ...the heating elements do not work but the rollers do. Can I use this to tumble bottles - if I get canisters from the Jar Dr?


----------



## goodman1966 (Jul 31, 2014)

For free....  I would certainly try it !


----------



## TJSJHART (Aug 1, 2014)

SOUNDS LIKE A REAL WEINER...PVC PIPES MIGHT WORK AS TUBES FOR THE BOTTLES . GOOD LUCK.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 1, 2014)

How many rollers and can you remove some? It sure would be worth an experimenting in any case.


----------



## chosi (Aug 1, 2014)

Don't hot dogs turn really slowly?  My guess is that they would move too slow to effectively tumble bottles.  My jar-doctor tumbler will turn a 4" diameter canister a little bit faster than one revolution per second.


----------



## rfellmanjr (Aug 2, 2014)

hmmmm... yes  I think they will turn to slow. Rollers can be removed.  I guess I shouldn't try and be cheap


----------



## Bixel (Aug 3, 2014)

Be cheap. Maybe, just maybe you can make this thing work. If I had this offered to me, I would do anything I could easily try. I wouldnt dump a ton of cash into it, but maybe you can change the gearing, maybe the speed controls can be changed to make it go faster. I wouldnt give up on it without tearing into it first and seeing what I could possibly change to make it work. You could have a very cheap tumbler. Maybe I am just cheap, but being cheap has helped me in the past.


----------

